# Euramobil motorhome



## tony_debs

hi,were of at the weekend to look at the euramobil range of motorhome,has anyone got any opinions good or bad of there experiences
thanks tony


----------



## 96299

Hi

I have no experience of euramobil motorhomes but I do like the look of them alot. They (the older ones especially ) seem really well built and I have seen a few full timers using them so they cant be that bad.  

steve


----------



## ciderdaze

Iam on my second Euramobil and i love them,I have had yanks, and british motorhomes and these are the best for the money you wont be disppointed,only problem i have had no one carrys spares,but they dont break/fall apart


----------



## Mashy

*Euromobil Motorhomes*


Do not own one but they do seem very well built, typically German.
Might be worth looking at OakTree Motorhomes at Sutton-in-Ashfield.
We visited at the weekend and they had a lot of new 2009 models and seemed to be doing a lot of business.
Mashy


----------



## HarleyDave

*Eura Mobil MH*

We love ours

We hired the first time and went to the lakes for a week a couple of years ago to see what we thought.

That was a Eura Integra 660 HB-L (4 berth, fixed transverse bed above garage, forward lounge with rotating driver and passenger seats, drop down bed above cab)

We liked the layout and we were planning to buy the actual one we hired (became good friends with the owner) but found ours while checking on prices at Elite at Banbury and just went and bought it - like you do.

Ours is also an Integra but the 810 HB-L model so it's practically identical to the one we hired but about a metre longer.

It has a twin rear axle (which I think looks quite "butch") and a massive payload.

The few spares I have needed were supplied by Elite who are nice people to deal with and they have done the Hab and Vehicle service and MOT for a very reasonable price. They also fitted our Gaslow 2x11Kg auto system for £300.

It's RHD and we have about 37,000 miles on it now - with the 2.8 JTD (chipped) it drives really well.

Fuel consumption is about 20mpg if travelling at betwen 55 and 60 and I usually tow the Harley in a box trailer behind.

I hope this helps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jezport

Dont forget that Trigano took them over a bit back, so their new models may not be of similar build to the older ones. They may be better or worse I do not know. I do know that Trigano do make good reliable motorhomes though.


----------



## gromett

Very very happy with mine, 770HS. Excellent build quality, much sturdier than the hymer I had before (both 2005 models). Full timing in mine and no complaints whatsoever.

Karl


----------



## Jennifer

I am on my second motorhome, first being a coachbuilt. Had the Euro since March and have holiday'd three times already. Go for it.


----------



## Alan23

We have a LHD 2000 810 which we bought privately in the UK just over a year ago. We are very pleased with it. It is well thought out and built and the storage is excellent - we can squeeze six bikes in the garage and the double floor holds outdoor kit and food for six with ease.
I have not had problems getting minor spares like a sink. The people at factory have been helpful (we also installed a factory spec seatbelt frame so we now have six proper seatbelts). Also worth knowing is that there is a preinstalled frame for fitting a large Heki roof light over the table.
I have found the best way to source spares is to speak to the people at the factory and get the part number for what you need and then ask a UK dealer to order it. They won't supply direct to a UK owner. The sink took a couple of weeks to come though I know others on the forum have waited longer for stuff.
I get about 22-24 mpg but rarely go much over 100kph.


----------



## selstrom

We owned an 810 for 2 years and for the money it was very good value. We looked at many MH before buying and thought the Euromobil better built than the competition, especially Hymer.

The reasons we changed from Euromobil;

Lack of traction with FWD. Got wheel spin when doing a hill start on a dry road and many times on wet roads.

Small shower and not enough room to dry without opening door to kitchen area.

Large table interfearing with moveing about. (could have fitted smaller table but decided on bar)


----------



## teemyob

*|Eura Mobil*

Hello,

We had a Eura Mobil, a 2002 Model. Was built extremely well. What spares we did need, Eura Mobil sent out FOC from the factory, no questions asked.

We changed MH recently and did not buy another Eura Mobil for two reasons. The newer ones seem to be of a lesser build quality and they no longer build on Merecedes Chassis.

If you are happy with the layout and chassis I highly recoemend pre 2006/7 build Eura Mobil.

Trev


----------



## 105644

*Euromobil Dealers*

Hi Everyone, Just wondering where I can try to get my hands on a Euromobil, I am looking for a rhd with u shaped lounge. Have been to Oaktree lane but there must be more out there.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Euromobil Dealers*



kevandali said:


> Hi Everyone, Just wondering where I can try to get my hands on a Euromobil, I am looking for a rhd with u shaped lounge. Have been to Oaktree lane but there must be more out there.
> 
> Any help much appreciated


Keep an eye on Fleabay


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Everyone, Just wondering where I can try to get my hands on a Euromobil, I am looking for a rhd with u shaped lounge. Have been to Oaktree lane but there must be more out there. 

Just got our 570HS from Oaktree - we looked all over on internet before going there - only ones with new vans in stock. There is a guy in Oxford who can get them who we spoke to but cant remember his name at moment he had none in stock.

Cant comment on build/reliability cos we just got ours.


----------



## badger750

we have had ours just over a year its got 2 singles over the large garage with a tag axle and suits us 2 a t we went 2 shepton mallet last year and the wife liked the layout of the burstner but all the ones we viewed were tatty and ended up going to brownhills in newark were we found this one would have preferred the double bed but it was the best we could find and have converted the rear to a double roughly but will sort it out properly for next year


----------



## Chudders

Just got a 2006 810 HS (end lounge model) 9000 miles Only had it a week so too early to form any opinions. Going away in it for first time this weekend. Had an Autotrail Cheyenne before and part exchanged it.
Hope it will be OK, spent the money now so it had better be, I do hope so.
Lots of room with a double floor. Will reserve judgement until I have had it a while. There did,nt appear too many end lounge models around.
Regards, Dave


----------



## teemyob

*U lounge*

I cant' help with the U Lounge but for anyone serious who wants a good quality Euramobil

Mercedes Chassis
Auto (Robotised SprintShift 6 Speed)
Fully Winterised
Lovely Condition
Rear wheel drive

Have a Look here £29,995

Called in the other day to their Coppul branch and there was £4k off the screen price of £34k

Probably one of the best around, suprised it has not been snapped up already. If we did not have the requirement for a 6 Berth I would be very tempted to downsize.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Eura*

Eura Mercedes Motorhome

What about this Beast!

Or this Smaller Mercedes!

The latter is a 416CDI not 413CDi as stated in Subtitle, would you not think people would know what they have been using and now selling? Sent em a quick mail. Both machines should be go for 1/4 million miles at least.

TM


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we have a 2007 Eura Mobil 666 HB, can't fault it. Mercedes so rear wheel drive, ideal when towing a trailer, 2.7 with sprintshift gearbox, so no problem for Jane to drive. :lol:We are very happy with it, they come with everything on them, cruise control / air con / two truma heater units / heat exchanger that runs more heating in the rear while on the move, stop for a cup of coffee just press the rest button, and the heat just keeps on coming.  When it gets too hot, you have a system called iso air which draws cool air from under the van and blows it out the top above the cupboards, the only thing we never liked was the table, but when we went to Dusseldorf Show we got the runners for it now its great. We could write a book on it. :lol: Bob.


----------



## teemyob

*Eura*



bobandjane said:


> Hi, we have a 2007 Eura Mobil 666 HB, can't fault it. Mercedes so rear wheel drive, ideal when towing a trailer, 2.7 with sprintshift gearbox, so no problem for Jane to drive. :lol:We are very happy with it, they come with everything on them, cruise control / air con / two truma heater units / heat exchanger that runs more heating in the rear while on the move, stop for a cup of coffee just press the rest button, and the heat just keeps on coming.  When it gets too hot, you have a system called iso air which draws cool air from under the van and blows it out the top above the cupboards, the only thing we never liked was the table, but when we went to Dusseldorf Show we got the runners for it now its great. We could write a book on it. :lol: Bob.


Nice Outfit, same as the one I recommended at Discover further up. That one also has MB Factory fit cab A/C with "Residual heat function".

Also has an Eberspacher Diesel ADD heater that can be upgraded to a Pre-heater. You can also add a remote key fob to this heater that works up-to .5kM away or By mobile from anywhere in the World.

Do you use your Eberspacher much bobandjane?


----------



## windyspark

Got our 2008 euromobil 690hs with rear u shaped lounge about 2 months ago from Elite motorhomes at Banbury Oxon, very friendly family run business. After looking around for a long time at many vans instantly knew when i saw it, the euromobil was the right one, great quality. I initially wanted a garage but the under floor storage is immense and i can easily get windsurf board and sails under the floor.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Trev, the one at the front is Trumatic E 2400 also gas, we use it when its cold on low heat and it stops the condensation. :lol: Bob.


----------



## 129902

*Re: Euromobil Dealers*



kevandali said:


> Hi Everyone, Just wondering where I can try to get my hands on a Euromobil, I am looking for a rhd with u shaped lounge. Have been to Oaktree lane but there must be more out there.
> 
> Any help much appreciated


We are thinking of selling our 680Hb. 2003. We are down sizing.
I can send info if you are interested.

Andy


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: Euromobil Dealers*

[/quote]

We are thinking of selling our 680Hb. 2003. We are down sizing.
I can send info if you are interested.

Andy[/quote]

Andy

CAn you provide details? If you subscribe we could PM. I may be interested.

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: U lounge*



teemyob said:


> I cant' help with the U Lounge but for anyone serious who wants a good quality Euramobil
> 
> Mercedes Chassis
> Auto (Robotised SprintShift 6 Speed)
> Fully Winterised
> Lovely Condition
> Rear wheel drive
> 
> Have a Look here £29,995
> 
> Probably one of the best around, suprised it has not been snapped up already. If we did not have the requirement for a 6 Berth I would be very tempted to downsize.
> 
> TM


Trev - can you name the dealer as the link no mlonger works? Is it Discover? IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## teemyob

*Re: U lounge*



IrishHomer said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant' help with the U Lounge but for anyone serious who wants a good quality Euramobil
> 
> Mercedes Chassis
> Auto (Robotised SprintShift 6 Speed)
> Fully Winterised
> Lovely Condition
> Rear wheel drive
> 
> Have a Look here £29,995
> 
> Probably one of the best around, suprised it has not been snapped up already. If we did not have the requirement for a 6 Berth I would be very tempted to downsize.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Trev - can you name the dealer as the link no mlonger works? Is it Discover? IH :wave: for Mavis
Click to expand...

Hello,

It was Discover in Chorley (Well Coppull).

I did not think it would hang around long, it is not on the website but may still be there. Try giving them a ring and let me know?

TM


----------

